
What makes processors fail – and how to prevent it - matt_d
https://media.ccc.de/v/emf2018-417-what-makes-processors-fail-and-how-to-prevent-it
======
matt_d
Slides (PDF): [https://alastairreid.github.io/talks/what-makes-
processors-f...](https://alastairreid.github.io/talks/what-makes-processors-
fail-EMF-2018-09-02.pdf)

